

Comcast offers faster home broadband in some U.S. cities - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/04/14/comcast.internet/index.html?hpt=Sbin

======
pama
_"...called Extreme 105. The name (which sounds a little like a radio station)
comes from its ability to reach speeds of 105 megabits per second." ... "$105
for the Extreme plan, an introductory price that also requires the customer to
have a bundle of television and phone service from Comcast"_

105 USD/month sounds to me like an extreme price for the Extreme 105. And
adding television and phone (?) to justify aligning the 105 Mbits/s with 105
USD/month isn't funny IMHO.

